# How to get 8wk pup to stop chewing on carpet and electrical wires?



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

Some of the carpet is coming up around the edges and she thinks its a toy or something. She will go over to the carpet and rip it apart. I have to usually go in her mouth to retrieve the carpet pieces so she doesnt swallow them. I also have caught her trying to rip the lamp cord out of the wall. I dont want her to get hurt so I usually give her a big shove and say NO! I have no idea how to make this dog stop chewing without force. 

Im a totally newbie to training (except I have trained her to sit  )..Any threads, videos, advice you could point me to? 

Also, The biting is getting crazy she goes after my hands, arms, calves every chance she gets. For instance if im on my knees cleaning out her crate she will go right after my feet..I was playing with her on the ground for a bit (like a dog I guess) but read that I shouldnt do that. Like I said...total newbie. 


Thanks


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If the dog continues to chew on electrical cords, you may not have to worry about it. 

Seriously, that is VERY dangerous. It can kill a puppy. 

So, you need to ONLY let the puppy have access to ANY dangerous area when you are paying attention and then you need to divert him to something appropriate. Saying EH! or NO! MINE! and then showing him something he can have and saying in an easier voice, Yours, and give it to him. 

If necessary, keep a lead on the dog and do not allow him access to the cords, though it is best to teach him to not mess with the cords.


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

I know what your talking about. I actually was playing with her and did the whole bite inhibition thing and left the room, which was for not even 20 seconds. When I looked back I noticed she was not in my site and trying to rip the cord out of the wall. 

I have actually done exactly that. Told her NO! then gave her a toy and said "this is yours". Doesnt seem to get through to her. Im not sure if she is registering anything I say or do. Its only been a week. But no I unplug and hide the cord when shes in the room. 



selzer said:


> If the dog continues to chew on electrical cords, you may not have to worry about it.
> 
> Seriously, that is VERY dangerous. It can kill a puppy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans was on leash or tethered to me until he was 1 and a half. When I couldn't do that, he was either crated or in the expen. 

The only way you can make sure they don't chew something they shouldn't is to eliminate access.

Nothing will get through to an eight week old puppy. You can't expect them to "get" anything until after they are six to seven months old. Even then, there is not much that they will understand. Just now, after he turned two, I'm seeing some maturity in Hans.

You wouldn't expect a human babies understand what you're saying, and behave the way an adult would. Why would anybody expect this of an eight week old puppy?

Search this site for titles of books to read. Understanding your animal is the first step to success.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I think a leash is good . Same here . Take for 15 min . walk , feed well and keep a very close eye on the direction of mouth travel ..

I'm right there with you buddy boy.


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

For chewing on electrical cords either don't let her in that area or put some stuff on it that dogs don't like. You can either buy a special spray or just look up some home made ones like alum spray or Tabasco sauce. 

As for the play biting my dog used to do that too. What I did was train her with treats. I would touch around her ears and stick my feet in her face and if she didn't bite me I would give her a treat. If she did I would just say NO loudly and start again. Now she is 7 months and doesn't bite at all. Remember patience is the key, she just wants to play and is used to biting her litter mates.
Hope I helped!!


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

sehrgutcsg said:


> I think a leash is good . Same here . Take for 15 min . walk , feed well and keep a very close eye on the direction of mouth travel ..
> 
> I'm right there with you buddy boy.


Wish I could take her out. But she just got her first shot last week.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

TheDakotaShow said:


> Wish I could take her out. But she just got her first shot last week.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am not disagreeing with you but I am letting you know that from the time I got Bella after she got her first shot I walked her kept her away from other animals and kept her off the floor at the veterinary office she's had her second shot and she goes out every day I'm not saying it's right but I'm saying that's what I'm doing and it's working


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

sehrgutcsg said:


> I am not disagreeing with you but I am letting you know that from the time I got Bella after she got her first shot I walked her kept her away from other animals and kept her off the floor at the veterinary office she's had her second shot and she goes out every day I'm not saying it's right but I'm saying that's what I'm doing and it's working


Brave man/woman.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, I guess. The big surprise is the person I met on this Forum. I feel like I hit a Grand Slam Home Run when I least expected it ...

While I understand your hesitation of not taking the puppy out of the house .. I feel personally, it's worth the risk to get the animal leash trained, between 8 and 10 weeks and then starting on training --- basic training, at 11 to 12 weeks not having to wait 4 months until the dog has had all the shots --- the rabies and so.

I had my Jack Russell terrier with me in the motorhome at the campsite when he was like 8 or 9 weeks he was out he was learning to be leash trained at a very young age and I feel it's an advantage --- but it's also a risk.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

sehrgutcsg said:


> Yeah, I guess. The big surprise is the person I met on this Forum. I feel like I hit a Grand Slam Home Run when I least expected it ...
> 
> While I understand your hesitation of not taking the puppy out of the house .. I feel personally, it's worth the risk to get the animal leash trained, between 8 and 10 weeks and then starting on training --- basic training, at 11 to 12 weeks not having to wait 4 months until the dog has had all the shots --- the rabies and so.
> 
> I had my Jack Russell terrier with me in the motorhome at the campsite when he was like 8 or 9 weeks he was out he was learning to be leash trained at a very young age and I feel it's an advantage --- but it's also a risk.



I think it depends on where you are, too much parvo going on right now on this site. Scary stuff. And distemper. In some locations -- not sure where the OP is from, it literally might not be safe to take him out yet in public. 

A couple days after the second set of shots for areas not prone to high doggy traffic.


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

sehrgutcsg said:


> Yeah, I guess. The big surprise is the person I met on this Forum. I feel like I hit a Grand Slam Home Run when I least expected it ...
> 
> While I understand your hesitation of not taking the puppy out of the house .. I feel personally, it's worth the risk to get the animal leash trained, between 8 and 10 weeks and then starting on training --- basic training, at 11 to 12 weeks not having to wait 4 months until the dog has had all the shots --- the rabies and so.
> 
> I had my Jack Russell terrier with me in the motorhome at the campsite when he was like 8 or 9 weeks he was out he was learning to be leash trained at a very young age and I feel it's an advantage --- but it's also a risk.


Don't think I want to risk that as I have already dealt with parvo.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

We are blessed that our house is baby proofed to the max....we actually have wooden boxes bolted to our walls around cords in our main rooms. Doesn't look classy but oh well...we had 4 kids under 4 when we moved in. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

